# arboris suffolk uk



## ROLLACOSTA (Aug 11, 2004)

*arborist suffolk uk*

always wanted freelance arborist with very good climbing skills ,for varied work possible full time job if wanted ,top money paid contact Lee 01473 461 367 ..or email [email protected] ..or leave a message here  

p.s must be local and have own transport and ppe


----------

